

Clojure and The Robot Apocalypse - kyleburton
http://www.phillyemergingtech.com/abstractsTab.php?sessID=39
Conference Session on Clojure
======
krschultz
Argh, I'm a student at U of Delaware just down the road from this conference,
and I would love to see this talk but $299 to go is way out of my price range.

~~~
sfraser
I will be giving it either in April or May at the Philly Java User's Group.
ping me on twitter (sfraser) for email of JUG organizer.

-Scott

~~~
harpastum
This sounds really interesting. Is there any chance that you'll give it closer
to the middle of the country? I'm in Milwaukee, but Chicago's just a hop skip
and a jump away.

